# What was your must gut wrenching MMA moment?



## Odin (Jul 17, 2007)

I read this thread on another forum and thought it was quite a good one to repeat.

what is your most gut-wrenching MMA moment, a moment in any Org that made you not want to watch, a moment that made you turn away and put your head in your hands...im not talking about the most bloody moment im talking when emotionally something happened in that octagon that made you feel as if you just watched the green mile.....

For me it was watching Randy Couture lose to Chuck Liddell the second time...i remember i was dreading watching that fight the whole night and the moment it started i was tight chested....lol I remember repeating the words 'randy please dont get caught, get the take down' over and over in my head before he slipped and got clipped......and then he annouced retirement......man I was quite for hours....I refused to look at any forum or site that had focused on the fight.

what was yours?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 17, 2007)

Same as yours, with a close second going to that time in UFC 3 back in 95 where Royce bowed out after beating Kimo but before he faced Harold Howard. Nobody was expecting that.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2007)

Watching a fight at Cagewarriors a couple of years ago and a fighter called Ross Pettifer. Ross threw a shin kick which his oppenent ( can't remember his name at moment) blocked with his shin then he fell to the floor. The guy stood up again and his leg, with a horrible sound of grinding bone literally folded under him. The block had broken his leg but no one realised until he stood up. Horrible. I believe the video is floating around somewhere on the internet if anyone cares to look for it.


----------



## Odin (Jul 17, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Watching a fight at Cagewarriors a couple of years ago and a fighter called Ross Pettifer. Ross threw a shin kick which his oppenent ( can't remember his name at moment) blocked with his shin then he fell to the floor. The guy stood up again and his leg, with a horrible sound of grinding bone literally folded under him. The block had broken his leg but no one realised until he stood up. Horrible. I believe the video is floating around somewhere on the internet if anyone cares to look for it.


 
Ive seen a video of that, i didnt like how the guy that threw the kick celebrated afterwards.not cool.

but Tez that is a gruesome story im talking about when something that made you feel real emotion. ( :


----------



## K831 (Jul 17, 2007)

Does getting my own shoulder dislocated in a regional MMA tourney count?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 17, 2007)

Watching GSP getting beat this last time.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2007)

Trust me that was really emotional, I wasn't watching it on tele, I was involved in the situation.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 17, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Trust me that was really emotional, I wasn't watching it on tele, I was involved in the situation.


 
well I was watching on TV and it was terrible for me to watch.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 18, 2007)

I would have to say when Gonzaga knocked out Cro Cop, (his ankle, OUCH!!)


----------



## thetruth (Jul 18, 2007)

In one of the early UFC's when Tank smacked a guy who started convulsing.  Keith Hackney smashing Joe Son in the nuts repeatedly bought a tear to my eye too.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Odin (Jul 18, 2007)

thetruth said:


> In one of the early UFC's when Tank smacked a guy who started convulsing. Keith Hackney smashing Joe Son in the nuts repeatedly bought a tear to my eye too.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
Patrick smith vs scott Morris in UFC 2 was another bad one.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Morris


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 18, 2007)

Cro cop eating that high kick from Gonzaga.  I was not expecting that and I don't think that Gonzaga was expecting it either.

The other was when Chuck Liddel got caught by Rampage in their last fight.  I had just boasted to my friend that I bet that rampage would knock him out the next time he went low and BAM!


----------



## Odin (Jul 18, 2007)

Another said one for me was Royce Gracie vs Matt Hughes.

Watching the man that had starting it all get dominated the way he did gave me a cold feeling inside.

I felt really bad for him, it was also an undeniable statement of how far MMA has come since UFC 1 and what skills you now need inorder to compete.

Kudo's for Matt hughes for not breaking Royces Arm when he could.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 18, 2007)

My other gut wrenchng times are whenever one of our fighters is fighting. We have a couple who have very little nerves, that's because I have them all! I can literally feel sick while waiting for them to fight. I corner a lot and that doesn't help me as I have to appear calm and collected to keep them in the right mood when all I want to do is curl up in a corner and scream lol!


----------



## zDom (Jul 18, 2007)

Odin said:


> Kudo's for Matt hughes for not breaking Royces Arm when he could.



Especially since I recalled Royce breaking that kung fu guy's arm even though the guy was tapping out...


----------



## Odin (Jul 18, 2007)

zDom said:


> Especially since I recalled Royce breaking that kung fu guy's arm even though the guy was tapping out...


 
Royce was bad during the first couple of UFC's, if you watch them now you will notice that he had a tendancy to hold on to submissions for several seconds even after they have tapped.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 19, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> My other gut wrenchng times are whenever one of our fighters is fighting. We have a couple who have very little nerves, that's because I have them all! I can literally feel sick while waiting for them to fight. I corner a lot and that doesn't help me as I have to appear calm and collected to keep them in the right mood when all I want to do is curl up in a corner and scream lol!


Tez I know just how you feel!! I am a mess till after the fight is over.


----------

